# Random MI true spiders



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 6, 2008)

Here is some random little 8 legged friends from MI i have found recently, will update with a particularly neat looking specimen i found yesterday. It literally has the strongest web i have ever seen from a spider, and its tiny! Anyways, this is it for now... but i will update later tonight or so....































































Some other stuff....


----------



## jynxxxedangel (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks as if you have a healthy Larinioides cornutus population in your parts.  Those are my favorite orb-weavers. 

What is that first one, some sort of sheet web spider?


----------



## toolrick (Nov 6, 2008)

What is the first spider?
I have found something similar here in Colombia in my house.


----------



## Venom (Nov 6, 2008)

Pic: Trachelas tranquillas, "broad-faced sac spider." These are slightly cytotoxic, similar to Cheiracanthium mildei. They also have been known to cause infections with their bites, due to their habit of feeding on predeceased arthropods. Trachelas are awesome little pets--they have such ATTITUDE and feeding response!  

Pic 2: Parasteatoda tepidariorum

Pic: Agelenopsis sp.


----------



## ErikWestblom (Nov 6, 2008)

I like the last one of the spiders, any idea what that might be? Looks like a Selenops sp., but they don't range that far north, do they? Sparassidae?


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 6, 2008)

Venom said:


> Pic: Trachelas tranquillas, "broad-faced sac spider." These are slightly cytotoxic, similar to Cheiracanthium mildei.



Yes they do.... i found this one in my bed, and have nice marks on my back that never really healed well. I believe it was due to getting bit... They sure are pretty though! But also seem kinda tricky to keep alive in vials for some reason .


Kevin (aka What) had an ID on the last one, but i can never remember what they are lol. I have more in the yard, so if anyone really is interested in them i 'might' be able to catch more, no guarantees on that though...

The orb weavers we have EVERYWHERE like hundreds of them all over the houses. They are very interesting to watch, and pretty too. They have slightly different colorations, which is kinda neat also .


Cheers,
Nate


----------



## John Apple (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice...I have not seen a broad face in quite some time...very similiar to D crocata. They can be kept alive well if given some space to roam. The same care as the yellow sac spider.
Do you live near a river -lake or similiar body of water, that is where I find the very same orb weavers that you have pictured. The webs are rather weak hense the small midge and mayfly prey. I also find them in the same proximity as long jawed orb weavers. The little trep I have in my yard also.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 6, 2008)

John Apple said:


> Nice...I have not seen a broad face in quite some time...very similiar to D crocata. They can be kept alive well if given some space to roam. The same care as the yellow sac spider.
> Do you live near a river -lake or similiar body of water, that is where I find the very same orb weavers that you have pictured. The webs are rather weak hense the small midge and mayfly prey. I also find them in the same proximity as long jawed orb weavers. The little trep I have in my yard also.


Nope, dont live near water . They were so abundant at my house (just moved out) that it was insane, there was probably 200 or more adults living on each side of the house, but they were most abundant around the back of my house where i had thick ivy and vines that i let grow. Also, they were much more prolific when i stopped mowing that area of the lawn. 

-Nate


----------



## Ritzman (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice pics man. What is the bug after the moth?


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 6, 2008)

Ritzman said:


> Nice pics man. What is the bug after the moth?


Another moth ....

Atteva punctella

Cheers


----------



## Ritzman (Nov 25, 2008)

Well I hope you don't mind me adding some more Michigan spiders to this thread.
I was organizing my pics and came across some spider pics, and didn't want to add another thread.


----------



## Ritzman (Nov 25, 2008)

Some more.


----------



## Widowman10 (Nov 25, 2008)

sweet pics ritzman! :clap: 

course, you did get pics of 3 of my favorite trues in that last set


----------



## John Apple (Nov 25, 2008)

The shamrock is a gem


----------

